# Decks lassen sich nicht in der Datenbank abspeichern (IE10)



## DocZahni (24. April 2014)

Hallo, beim Benutzen der Hearthstone-Buffed-Datenbank komme ich an einer Stelle nicht weiter. Nachdem ich mich eingeloggt habe und im Deckbuilder ein neues Deck erstellt habe, klicke ich auf der Seite unten rechts auf "Speicher dein Deck". Dann erscheint aber nur kurz ein Symbol "loading" und das war es auch schon. Das Fenster, in dem man nun weitere Angaben zum Decknamen etc. macht, erscheint nicht und das Deck ist somit auch nicht abgespeichert. Ich habe das jetzt schon 3 oder 4x ausprobiert.


----------



## ZAM (25. April 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis, ich schaue es mir an.

Eine Frage noch: Welchen Browser nutzt du und in welcher Version?


----------



## DocZahni (26. April 2014)

Ich nutze den Internet Explorer 10 und auf einem anderen Rechner Internet Explorer 9.Und es funktioniert auf beiden Rechnern nicht.


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2014)

Also beim IE9 solltest du eigentlich nur das hier zu sehen bekommen:
http://hearthstone.buffed.de/de/error/browserblock/

IE10 versuche ich grad zu emulieren, aber ich kann das Deckbuilder-Speicherfenster öffnen. 
Siehst du ggfs. eine Fehlermeldung (unten rechts in der Fußleiste des Browser), wenn ja, welche?


----------



## DocZahni (18. Mai 2014)

So, nach etwas Urlaub wieder da. Ich habe gerade noch einmal versucht, ein Deck zu erstellen und ich habe jetzt wohl den Fehler gefunden. Ich glaube, ich habe nach dem Öffnen des Deckbuilders immer vergessen, eine Klassenauswahl zu treffen und deshalb hat es dann mit dem Speichern nicht geklappt. Vielleicht sollte da irgendwie ein Hinweis stehen, dass man das machen muss, bevor mein seine Karten auswählt. Ich habe immer unter Suche meine Karten ausgewählt und das geht dann halt nicht beim Speichern.  Ein dummer Fehler von mir, aber vielleicht würde ein Fenster, welches einen zur Auswahl einer Klasse auffordert, helfen.

Allerdings habe ich noch immer ein kleineres Problem: Wenn ich nach Erstellen meines Decks nun auf Speichern gehe, erhalte ich das Fenster mit den Speicheroptionen -  also Felder für Deckname, Kategorie und Einträge. Vielleicht stell ich mich ja auch hier wieder zu doof an, aber es gelingt mir nicht, einen Namen für das Deck einzugeben. Ich habe als Klasse vor Erstellung des Decks Druide gewählt und deshalb steht nun in der obersten Zeile automatisch "Deck for class druid". Ich habe dann dort stattdessen "Druide 1" eingegeben und in der folgenden Zeile dann Klassendeck ausgewählt. Unter Einträge lässt sich nichts ändern und somit habe ich dann ganz unten "Speichern" angeklickt. Nun heißt das Deck aber immer noch "Deck for class druid". Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## DocZahni (23. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich nach Erstellen meines Decks auf Speichern gehe, erhalte ich das Fenster mit den Speicheroptionen -  also Felder für Deckname, Kategorie und Einträge. Vielleicht stell ich mich ja auch hier wieder zu doof an, aber es gelingt mir nicht, einen Namen für das Deck einzugeben. Ich habe als Klasse vor Erstellung des Decks Druide gewählt und deshalb steht nun in der obersten Zeile automatisch "Deck for class druid". Ich habe dann dort stattdessen "Druide 1" eingegeben und in der folgenden Zeile dann Klassendeck ausgewählt. Unter Einträge lässt sich nichts ändern und somit habe ich dann ganz unten "Speichern" angeklickt. Nun heißt das Deck aber immer noch "Deck for class druid". Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2014)

Du musst unten auswählen, welches Deck du überschreiben möchtest, wenn du den Namen edierst und wählst dabei das alte "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Deck for class druid" aus.[/font]


----------



## DocZahni (23. Mai 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort, aber - ich traue mich schon nicht mehr es zu sagen - es funktioniert nicht. Ich gehe auf speichern, erhalte das entsprechende Fenster mit den drei Zeilen für Deckname, Kategorie und Einträge. Unter Einträge befindet sich ja ganz rechts das Dreieck mit Spitze nach unten. Hier sollten doch eigentlich, sobald ich es anklicke, beide Decks, die ich bisher angelegt habe, erscheinen. Es gibt neben dem Druidendeck noch ein Jägerdeck namens "Jäger 1". Das einzige, was aber passiert, ist, das der bestehende Deckname des Druidendecks blau hinterlegt wird. Aber selbst damit lässt sich dann der Name nicht ändern, wenn ich vorher oben Druide 1 eingegeben habe und zum Abschluss dann unten auf speichern gehe.


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2014)

Trau dich ruhig das zu sagen - sonst kann ich die Schritte ja nicht reproduzieren. 
Ich schaus mir an.


----------



## DocZahni (23. Mai 2014)

Hab jetzt mal eben ein 2. Druidendeck nur mit 6 Karten angelegt. Beim Speichern und anklicken von Einträge erscheinen dann beide Dududecks - die Auswahl ist wohl klassenspezifisch, weswegen das Jägerdeck nicht erscheint, aber dennoch lässt sich bei Auswahl des Decks mit 6 Karten der Name nicht ändern.


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2014)

DocZahni schrieb:


> die Auswahl ist wohl klassenspezifisch



Das schon, ja, sonst wird u.U. die Liste zu lang.



> der Name nicht ändern.



Das prüfe ich grad.


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2014)

Also ich kann den Namen ändern.

Schritt 1:
[attachment=13620:Step01.jpg]


Schritt 2:
[attachment=13621:Step02.jpg]


Schritt 3:
[attachment=13622:Step03.jpg]


Schritt 4:
[attachment=13623:Step04.jpg]


----------



## DocZahni (23. Mai 2014)

Ich hab es genau so probiert: 

1. Das entsprechende Deck aufgerufen

2. Unten auf "Speicher dein Deck"

3. Unter Einträge das Deck gewählt (angeklickt), dessen Namen ich ändern möchte

4. Im oberen Feld den neuen Namen eingetragen

5. auf "speichern" geklickt

6. es erscheint dann kurz der rotierende "Loading" Button, aber ansonsten geschieht nichts


Danach habe ich auch mal in einem weiteren Versuch "Guide-Editor öffnen" angehakt. Da erscheint nach dem Speichern auch nichts. Ich sehe nach dem Speichern immer nur den Deckbuilder in dem Zustand, wenn man kein Deck ausgewählt hat.



P.S.: Bin heute Abend bei einem Freund, dann schau ich mal, ob es dort auf seinem Laptop klappt, wobei dann die Frage auftaucht: Wenn ja, warum?


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2014)

Mh, das Loading ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass das Script beim Speichervorgang bei dir an einer Stelle aussteigt. Lösche ggfs. mal den Browsercache ( SHIFT + STRG + ENTF gleichzeitig im Browser drücken, alle Häkchen entfernen außer bei "Cache" und "Jetzt löschen" klicken.). Möglicherweise wird bei dir ein veraltetes Script noch geladen.

Öffne den Deckbuilder im Firefox, drücke die Tate F12, jetzt sollte ein neues Fenster aufgehen, die Debugger-Konsole.
Wähle hier den Oberpunkt "Konsole" und "entmarkiere" alle Unterpunkte außer "Netz" und "JS". Klicke auch einmal auf "Leeren".
DANN führst du die von dir genannten Punkte im Browser aus. Wenn das "Loading" wieder hängen bleibt schickst mir das, was unten in dem Debugger-Konsolen-Fenster aufgetaucht ist bitte an support@buffed.de oder hier im Thread. Du kannst den Inhalt der Konsole komplett markieren und mit Rechtsklick kopieren. (Siehe Screenshot)

[attachment=13624ebugErlaeuterung.jpg]


----------



## DocZahni (24. Mai 2014)

So, hab es jetzt gerade erst einmal am Laptop eines Freundes probiert und dort klappt alles. Somit kann ich schon mal ausschließen, dass ich zu doof dafür bin Und das rotierende Loading-Zeichen beim Abspeichern erscheint bei ihm auch, nur eben mit dem Unterschied, dass das Abspeichern dort gelingt.

Wieder zu Hause versuche ich dann mal deine Beschreibung umzusetzen - hoffentlich gelingt mir das, denn mit meinen 54 Jahren bin ich nicht soo selbstverständlich mit Computer und Zubehör groß geworden. Eine Frage vorweg: du schreibst von Firefox, welches ich ja nicht installiert habe. Ist deine Beschreibung zwingend darauf bezogen oder finde ich alles auch, wenn ich Explorer benutze? Ich sehe mir das gerade auf dem Laptop meines Freundes an und finde dann unter Konsole bei ihm überhaupt keine Einträge. Das Fenster ist komplett weiß und leer, lediglich oben sind 4 Kästchen mit Namen: Fehler, Warnungen, Meldungen und "bei aktivierter Navigation löschen".

Ich melde mich dann hier wieder.


----------



## ZAM (24. Mai 2014)

Achja, du nutzt ja den IE - das kann ich zur Zeit nicht debuggen, aber werde schauen was sich machen lässt. Der IE hat als einer der wenigen weit verbreiteten Browser leider keinerlei komfortable(!) Konsolen-Funktionen (wie oben  beschrieben) in Version 10 und 9. Ich würde eh empfehlen eher Firefox, Chrome oder wenn es unbedingt sein muss Opera zu nutzen, also generell. :-)


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der IE hat als einer der wenigen weit verbreiteten Browser leider keinerlei komfortable(!) Konsolen-Funktionen (wie oben  beschrieben) in Version 10 und 9.


Gibt ja noch den 11er.^^ Ich weis allerdings nicht, ob der in diesem Punkt besser ist.
Ich will ja jetzt keine Diskussion über die verschiedenen Browser lostreten, aber ich habe mich vor einem Jahr dazu entschlossen den Chrome-Browser mal zu testen. Kaum die allererste Seite aufgerufen, meine Webmailseite, schon die ersten Darstellungsfehler. Und eigentlich hatte ich den auch nur deswegen ausprobiert, weil ausnahmsweise mal was mit dem IE nicht funktionierte, nämlich eine Kreditkartenbestellung. Das war auch nur speziell auf dieser Webseite. Das gleiche Formular für die Kreditkarte gab/gibt es auch auf anderen Seiten (Mastercard Secure Code).
Meine Firma mit mehr als 64.000 Rechnern weltweit nutzt auch nur den IE. Aber lassen wir das


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Mai 2014)

Einfach im IE 11 mal die F12-Taste drücken, dann bekommt man auch wunderbare Debug-Tools.

DOM-Explorer, Konsole für Fehlermeldungen, Debugger (mit Überwachungselementen), Netzwerktools, Reaktionsfähigkeit der UI, Profiler, Speicherüberwachung und einen Emulationsmodus.


Die Konsole hat dann u.a. solche Infos hier:


```
HTML1300: Navigation wurde ausgeführt.
Datei: index.php
HTML1410: Ungültiger Attributwert ohne Anführungszeichen. Die Attributwerte ohne Anführungszeichen sollten nicht ("), ('), (<), (=) oder (`) enthalten.
Datei: page__gopid__3410095&amp;, Zeile: 191, Spalte: 9
HTML1410: Ungültiger Attributwert ohne Anführungszeichen. Die Attributwerte ohne Anführungszeichen sollten nicht ("), ('), (<), (=) oder (`) enthalten.
Datei: page__gopid__3410095&amp;, Zeile: 191, Spalte: 9
HTML1410: Ungültiger Attributwert ohne Anführungszeichen. Die Attributwerte ohne Anführungszeichen sollten nicht ("), ('), (<), (=) oder (`) enthalten.
Datei: page__gopid__3410095&amp;, Zeile: 191, Spalte: 9
HTML1410: Ungültiger Attributwert ohne Anführungszeichen. Die Attributwerte ohne Anführungszeichen sollten nicht ("), ('), (<), (=) oder (`) enthalten.
Datei: page__gopid__3410095&amp;, Zeile: 191, Spalte: 9
HTML1410: Ungültiger Attributwert ohne Anführungszeichen. Die Attributwerte ohne Anführungszeichen sollten nicht ("), ('), (<), (=) oder (`) enthalten.
Datei: page__gopid__3410095&amp;, Zeile: 191, Spalte: 9
```


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Gibt ja noch den 11er.^^ Ich weis allerdings nicht, ob der in diesem Punkt besser ist.





> Einfach im IE 11 mal die F12-Taste drücken, dann bekommt man auch wunderbare Debug-Tools.



11 habe ich nicht erwähnt, weil: er auch nicht. Denn mit 11 könnte ich debuggen. Das hatte alles schon Hand und Fuß. Trotzdem nochmal Danke.



> meine Firma mit mehr als 64.000 Rechnern weltweit nutzt auch nur den IE. Aber lassen wir das



Nicht unsere Nutzungszielgruppe und daher spiegeln die Mitarbeiter sich sicher auch nicht in den Zugriffsstatistiken hier wieder, daher sind solche Angaben für Problemlösungen nicht relevant.


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2014)

@DocZahni:

Versuche es im IE 10 bitte noch einmal - habe eben (10:53) ein Update hochgeladen.


----------



## DocZahni (26. Mai 2014)

Gestern, Sonntag, hab ich noch mal an meinem Laptop versucht, abzuspeichern - ohne Erfolg. Dachte dann eigentlich, dass ich eine Antwort hier geschrieben hätte, in der ich die entsprechenden Fehlermeldungen aus F12/Konsole kopiert hatte. Hab ich wohl irgendwie nicht richtig abgeschickt, denn sie fehlt hier. Nun versuche ich das gerade nochmal neu - und auf einmal klappt das Umbenennen der Decks. Ich weiß nicht warum, denn ich habe überhaupt gar nichts verändert.

Dann sag ich erstmal Dankeschön für die Mühe, hoffe es funktioniert auch weiterhin und verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen



Doczahni




P.S.: Sehe jetzt gerade erst, dass du was geändert hast und offensichtlich mit Erfolg, danke.


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2014)

Es war eine "unsaubere" Code-Stelle, durch die der IE (<10) ausgestiegen ist. 
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nicht unsere Nutzungszielgruppe und daher spiegeln die Mitarbeiter sich sicher auch nicht in den Zugriffsstatistiken hier wieder, daher sind solche Angaben für Problemlösungen nicht relevant.


Ich habe das nur erwähnt, weil der IE generell immer schlecht(er) gemacht wird als andere. Eigentlich grundlos meiner Meinung nach. Und wenn man sich dann doch mal entschließt einen anderen zu probieren und dann gleich Darstellungsfehler bekommt, dann hat man die Lust auf einen anderen Browser auch gleich wieder verloren.


----------



## ZAM (27. Mai 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich habe das nur erwähnt, weil der IE generell immer schlecht(er) gemacht wird als andere. Eigentlich grundlos meiner Meinung nach. Und wenn man sich dann doch mal entschließt einen anderen zu probieren und dann gleich Darstellungsfehler bekommt, dann hat man die Lust auf einen anderen Browser auch gleich wieder verloren.



Die häufigsten Darstellungsfehler hat mangels Anpassungskrampf und Lust aber meist der IE (aber natürlich nicht unbedingt der aktuelle 11er, der kann mittlerweile mehr CSS3-Krempel ).


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die häufigsten Darstellungsfehler hat mangels Anpassungskrampf und Lust aber meist der IE


Da magst du sicherlich recht haben, obwohl ich größtenteils davon verschont geblieben bin. Einen Teil davon was nicht ganz so toll funktioniert erschlägt vielleicht dann noch der Kompatibilitätsmodus. Also ich bin mit ihm zufrieden und werde auch bei dem bleiben. Damals mit Mosaic angefangen über Netscape weiter und beim IE hängen geblieben.^^


----------

